# dust control for indoor arena



## dakota (Aug 7, 2009)

What are your recommendations for an additive to indoor arena sand footing to help retain moisture?


----------



## LolaGirl160 (Sep 12, 2009)

In our indoor arena put the sprinklers on. In our ourtdoorn arena we put sprinlers on too. This makes it less dusty. and they only hav to b on for lyk 3 min.


----------

